# Barrel racer turned WP...



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

good luck with 'installing brakes', how old is your new horse? 

Claire


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Good luck all my trainers horses Except one mare can do western pleasure as well as barrel race .


----------

